# Help!Blue rams



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

Why the blue ram below has different color? I have seen this type of blue rams lately in fish stores.

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=11165


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Looks like a colour morph of the German Blue Ram called a Gold Ram.

Mow speaking of German Blue Rams it looks like this batch of eggs may actually hatch as they all seem to still be there and they are still fanning them. So the eggs are about 2 days old or so now... I understand they will hatch after 3-5 days and the wigglers will eat off their yoke for about 5 more. After that what would you all recomend for first food? I will be feeding BBS after they get a bit bigger but that interim stage is the problem. Suggestions?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

It's a Gold ram.

Why did you call your thread HELP!!! though?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Knave....once the fry are swimming they need to eat. I use microworms, but vinegar eels will do as well before they can take bbs. Some just start them on bbs and the smaller ones will die off as they just can't eat them.

Good luck with your rams.

Tiger......It does appear to be a gold ram, but some blue rams do not have the typical blue spot on them. Is the colour more blue at times or just as light as that? Rams will loose colour when stressed (even turning on the lights can cause this) sometimes darker gravel will change their colours as well.


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

it is always as light as it is. I think the quality is not good. I have four of them like this but they are very active chaisng each other in the tank.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

*I think the quality is not good.*

thats usually the case with this kind of thing. its not a real fish meaning it has been bred within a small genetic pool which caries this genetic mutation causing the color to be gold, therefore these are genetically weaker than the wild strain.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Urg ... looks like is a mix of balloon and long fin/high fin cross. Definately not the normal German Blue Ram. At first glance, I almost thought is was a Bolivian ram.
I looks like the breeder did this by accident or couldn't decide exactly what he wants to breed.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Its just a genetic trash longfin IMO


----------



## IMCL85 (Sep 4, 2007)

Nowaday pure german blood line ram is very rare in store.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

When someone who looks this cool








tells you something like that, you believe it.


----------



## IMCL85 (Sep 4, 2007)

Pablo said:


> When someone who looks this cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...........


----------

